# Gone to the dark side BMW 135i



## blythe92 (Dec 9, 2013)

So after a few years of loving my TT and spending a small fortune and selling up as I've just switched to a BMW 135i.

Thanks for everyones help over the years.

selling









Bought


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

grats on the new car, but whatever it does, ,Ive never been a big fan of bmw shapes ;( ,probly :mrgreen:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats, I DESPISE BMW, however the only two models I like are the m4/435i and the 135i. She looks great, and the wheels look good too!


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Great car and come alive with a remap.


----------



## Andyf62 (Jan 21, 2016)

BMW looks nice, tt looks better.
But you'd expect that on here I suppose. Enjoy


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Great choice, I had 123d and it was a great car right upto the point the white transit van took it out 

The 1 series package is great and I'll certainly have another in the near future.

Have fun. If you get a chance do a wet handling course in it, they are such good fun in that environment as well.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Great looking Beemer! Subtle mods finish it off perfectly! I had a 320i Msport saloon and a 325d Highline Msport coupe a couple of years ago and loved it. Think if I change the TT I would be going for a 335i but with idrive this time, didn't have it on either of my beemers and made the interior very dull. One thing I can't understand though is how they can only got 306bhp out of a 3.0 litre twin turbo when Audi can get 270 out on a 2.0 single turbo and 350 out of a 2.5 single turbo, even more on the modern engines! Anyway, still a great engine and the second turbo really helps with low end grunt.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

s_robinson91 said:


> Great looking Beemer! Subtle mods finish it off perfectly! I had a 320i Msport saloon and a 325d Highline Msport coupe a couple of years ago and loved it. Think if I change the TT I would be going for a 335i but with idrive this time, didn't have it on either of my beemers and made the interior very dull. One thing I can't understand though is how they can only got 306bhp out of a 3.0 litre twin turbo when Audi can get 270 out on a 2.0 single turbo and 350 out of a 2.5 single turbo, even more on the modern engines! Anyway, still a great engine and the second turbo really helps with low end grunt.


Maybe down to if they got 400bhp out of it, it would take over higher models in the range performance wise.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

From Birds? 
Any of their bits on it?


----------



## blythe92 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah from birds,

It has there quaife LSD fitted. But the guy who owned it before me worked for the red bull F1 parts team so has high quality fitted mods.


----------



## LMS (Mar 8, 2016)

great car great engine. 335i or 135i was what I was after before. But lets hope you got the n55 engine. I heard a lot of bad things about the n54. Quite a high percentage of them are effected with hpfp and turbo problems. Not cheap to replace either.
Doing a quick google search on 335i n54 common problems will show you what I mean.


----------

